# Sheepshead



## tina03 (Nov 29, 2013)

Anyone catch sheepshead in pensacola pier ?


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Yes, they are out there. SW winds tough though, but once in the pass you're OK. Only had about 15 boats around us yesterday. Not too bad.


----------

